# The Bagpipe



## CHasR

Here is one of my mysterious instrument's many wonderful permutations:

http://homepage.mac.com/muzette/Eng.File/main_eng/01general.html

The _Musette De Court_ was in wide use during the French Baroque. This is the instrument called for in music of Hotteterre, Boismortier, etc.

There are, to the best of my knowledge, only two (serious) makers of the instrument, Remy Dubois, and Paul Beekhuizen.

The Musette de Court's 20-21st c revival is best personified in the work of JC Mailliard and JP Van Hees, who may be heard on many recordings, (Naxos 8554456, for example.) 
want some links + pics?


----------

